# Silver & Sparkly



## Superman (6 Nov 2008)

Please help me with a birthday pressie for my beautiful girlfriend.

My instructions were "Silver & Sparkly" along with some jimmy chu (?) hand bag she's buying for herself.

I need help as never bought anything silver nor sparkly for a girlfriend before, let alone a girlfriend of the beauty she possesses.

Where do you get anything of this nature from?


----------



## Superman (6 Nov 2008)

Wish I could buy her a planted tank


----------



## Thomas McMillan (6 Nov 2008)

ermm...if we're talking jewlery maybe a jewlers would be a good place to start?


----------



## Joecoral (6 Nov 2008)

an engagement ring  ? it satisfies both categories!


----------



## GreenNeedle (7 Nov 2008)

zig's ADA steel with mesh inpipe looks very silver and sparkly in his pics.  I'm sure she'd love one.

AC


----------



## vauxhallmark (7 Nov 2008)

Silver tetras?


----------



## Ray (7 Nov 2008)

Useless bunch of fisheads - someone help him out please!    

Superman, you live in Chelenham for goodness sake - I can't believe there are not plenty of shops that sell silver sparkly stuff  .   I'm no expert but I think you've got 2 choices: 
- Either shop around and go with your gut - what you like and think suits her style and taste (but tell them its a gift and keep the receipt so you can change it).  If you get it right you're in clover.
- Or window shop around Cheltenham with her and notice what she likes, maybe even have her try some stuff and then sneak back later and get whatever.  That might help you figure out her taste so you can take the first option.


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Nov 2008)

Is she a Sex and the City fan? A necklace like Carrie's one is a good bet. I suppose it depends if she's a fan or not, some would find it cheesy whilst others would think it's the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Nov 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> My instructions were "Silver & Sparkly"



Tin foil? 

Try and get an idea for what jewelery she normally wears and see if you can glean an idea from that


----------



## Themuleous (7 Nov 2008)

Get her a silver one of these

http://www.firebox.com/product/739/My-Last-Rolo

My G/f (now my wife so it must be good!) loved it when I gave her one.  Nothing says I love you like, your last rolo 

Sam


----------



## Ed Seeley (7 Nov 2008)

The rolo idea is good, but she can't wear it can she?  Gotta agree with the necklace, but try and get one slightly personal depending on her tastes - shows you've put some thought in...


----------



## howardish (7 Nov 2008)

This was almost my exact mission a year or so ago so i feel for you!

I found, that even though its a bit more expensive, something from tiffany's never fails to impress..they have something to suit all tastes, and most depths of pocket!!!

If not, a few of the earlier ideas might work, if _she_ doesnt like it at least you can find a use for them!


----------



## Superman (15 Nov 2008)

Managed to get some items today at Cribs Causeway in Bristol.

Both are silver and sparkly.


----------



## JamesM (15 Nov 2008)

You could have punched her in the face, then taken her to the dentist to get a real silver cap or filling


----------

